#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  Beach towns in Cambodia?

## katie23

Hi all, I'm planning a trip again and a side trip to the beach might be in the itinerary. It will be a short multi-city/country backpacking trip again, because that's the way I roll. I may be travelling with friend(s) and we'd like to try a beach in Cambodia. The itinerary is not yet final, since we don't have flights yet (and waiting for the airline promo), so I/we are open to suggestions.

What are other beach towns, aside from Sihanoukville? Any suggestion(s)? How to get there from Phnom Penh or Siem Reap? (by public transport)

Re: Sihanoukville - which beach? Independence, Otres, Occheuteal? Which is best for a chill, laid back atmosphere? We'll be at the beach for 2-3 nights only, since we'll be going to other places too. We don't do drugs but a beer (or three) may be in the scene. Any hotel/resort recos - cheap ones, preferably less than 60 usd? (we're poor backpackers, lol)  I've had a brief look at Agoda and there are hotels/resorts <60 usd, but if there are recos from here, then I'll consider them.

I've glanced at wikitravel, travelfish & wikivoyage, but would like to hear some personal accounts. 

Many thanks! Maraming salamat!  :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Kep  and kampot are on the way to sihanoukville, I haven't been to either though, but I've heard kep is famous for pepper crab, there's also an island not far away called rabbit island, sihanoukville also has offshore islands easily accessible and catering for all budgets,I've heard the train is running again from PP to sihanoukville, might be slower than road but would also be safer

----------


## PlanK

Was in Sihanoukville last year during the off-season so prices may differ.

I got a simple large room, double bed for about $7 a night and motor-scooter rental for $6 a day.  Petrol was so cheap as to not even worth mentioning the price.  You can scooter around to all the beaches in the area.  Just watch out for the police checkpoint/bribery post on the main roundabout. You don't have to go through it, easy enough to navigate around it by going down the side streets and entering the roundabout by another entrance.

I didn't personally find much of interest happening there during the off-season.  I'm not into drugs or picking up dodgy hookers.  I did have quite a pleasant time zipping around on the bike and getting stories from some of the expats in the bar area that have made their home there.

----------


## katie23

Thanks for the replies. I've been to Phnom Penh (by land frm Bkk - long bus ride w/ a story), then from PP by bus to Saigon in 2015, so it won't be my first time in Cambodia. 

@bld - salamat, will check out Kep & Kampot. Look forward to your vacay pix when you've got time. 

@plan b - thanx for the ideas. I don't think we'll be moving too much or motorbiking when we're there. We'll prolly just laze around the beach & soak up the sun. The resort/hotel that I'm looking can be w/ or w/o pool, but must have aircon. Cheers.

----------


## forreachingme

a Swiss guy living in Thailand invested and build a resort on an island just next to Thai border. Seen pics few years earlier when they started, looked as a quite nice project.

Must be a few island with resorts down there, may be a google map aerial view could tell

----------


## Luigi

Cross the water to Vietnam:

https://teakdoor.com/vietnam-nepal-an...peditions.html (Wayne Kerrs Phu Quoc Expeditions - Vietnam)

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Thanks for the replies. I've been to Phnom Penh (by land frm Bkk - long bus ride w/ a story), then from PP by bus to Saigon in 2015, so it won't be my first time in Cambodia. 
> 
> @bld - salamat, will check out Kep & Kampot. Look forward to your vacay pix when you've got time.


 been back from my trip about a week now, still uploading my pics to photobucket, very slow process for some reason, I find I can load about 5 at a time and only early mornings, hopefully bung up a Fred next week sometime

----------


## cyrille

I've met quite a few people who rate the island luigi linked to. Haven't really heard much good about cambodian beaches.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Will you be singing on this trip, Katie?...Better pack yer "kit"...Heh...

Enjoy!...

----------


## Luigi

Don't forget the bikini shots.  :Smile: 


 :Wank: 


I mean, err, have a great trip K-pop.

----------


## katie23

Thnx for the replies & suggestions. My itinerary is still unfixed, only Siem Reap is definite at the moment. The entry & exit points of the trip are not clear yet, but for sure they will be in different countries, with Angkor Wat and a beach visit in.between. I/we could go to a beach in Cambodia or in Vn. I'm thinking either Phu Quoc or Vung Tau. Nha Trang seems a bit far. Depends on logistics, flights and number of leave days that we can get. 

I could go to Bkk & Pattaya, but frm what I see/hear frm here, Pattaya isn't a nice beach place, and I/we aren't interested in the gogo bars. It would be nice to taste the famous pies touted in the other thread, though. Mr. Pie-man has offered complementary pies since I'm woman of the year. Heh.  :Very Happy: 

@bb - I could insert a few singing gigs, if anyone is interested in hiring me. As long as they have "Hot Stuff, Dancing Queen & Baby One More Time (britney spears)" in their karaoke playlist, I'm good to go. The LBD and heels are lightweight & can fit in my backpack. The bikini (for beach) can fit in one of the pockets. Travel light, ya know.  :Wink: 

@luigi - don't worry, will try to get some bikini shots. But not of me! Heh. Cheers!

----------


## khmen

Kampot is a nice chilled little town but its more of a riverside town than a beach town - IIRC there is an (artificial) beach at Kep which is about 25km away. I think you're pretty much limited to Sihanoukville as far as beach towns in Cambodia, there's obviously a load of beaches along the coast but none aside from snooky have any real tourist infrastructure.

I haven't been to Snookville in a few years so can't really recommend anything as I hear its changed a fair bit - but generally Occheateal and Serendipity beaches are where all the bars/beach restaurants etc are located. Otres beach used to be the nicest, most undeveloped beach but I hear there is resort development etc since my last visit.

Personally, I'd avoid Phu Quoc - I went there recently and the beaches are dirty and construction of roads/resorts makes it far from ideal for a relaxed getaway...

----------


## khmen

Oh btw Katie if you're travelling between Sihanoukville/Kampot and Phnom Penh the train is, as mentioned, now an option but it only runs on weekends.

I caught it from Kampot to PP in November and it is most definitely the best way to travel that route. It passes through some stunning countryside, right through rice paddies etc...far preferable to the hot, stuffy and dangerous bus journey up NH1

Takes only slightly longer than a bus too, around four hours. To book tickets go directly to the train station yourself.

----------


## crocman

Take a ferry from Sookyville out to Koh Rong . It takes about 40 minutes on the fast boat or 2-3 hours on the slow one. Plenty of cheap bungalows to be had. There are some amazing beaches that remind me a little of Koh lipe. 

If all goes well the Dragonlady and I are headed that way in Holy Week.

----------


## katie23

@khmen - thanx, very useful tips esp. abt the train during weekends only. Will have to consider that when planning. 

@croc - will consider Koh Rong, maybe just a day trip from Snooky, though. I might travel in April (holy week) or May, depends on several factors. Btw, did your brother go diving in Puerto Galera last xmas break? 

As of now, I'm partial to either Snooky in Cambo or Vung Tau in Vn, due to accessiblity by public transport. But nothing is final yet, so keep those suggestions coming...thnx all!

----------


## beerlaodrinker

It's a good ride to vung  tau on the hydrofoil Katie, but I read that the govt are planning on banning them soon due to there age, beaches in vung tau are underwhelming compared to Philippine ones but there's some good seafood to be had and the towns nice enough. I think I posted pics of vung tau in my BLD goes to the beach thread, got plenty of greens and a few reds for the moob shots, lol, I think it was the same thread I posted some pics of Phuket quod as well

----------


## katie23

^thnx Bld, will look for that thread. I think I haven't seen that one. I've read somewhere (wikitravel?) that the hydrofoil service contract will end/ has ended Dec 2016, due to competition frm bus companies, which are cheaper & just ~30 min longer. They've built better roads since my last reading, I think. Thought of going to Vung Tau 2 yrs ago but didn't push thru, again due to time constraints. It doesn't matter to me if the beaches are a bit underwhelming. I've seen & stepped on Boracay sand. I've also been to Calaguas island, which is also a white beach but the sand is not as fine as Boracay, but was better than Puerto Galera. Even crocman has said that among the beaches he has been to (and he's been to a lot!), Boracay sand is still the finest. 

Vung Tau is also good for me, since I can hike to the small hill to see the Jesus statue. I like hikes & I like Jesus too, so win-win. Lol.  :Very Happy: 

Due to the recent bad reviews abt Phu Quoc, it's out of the list.

----------


## Dillinger

Beaches...... Cambodia ?????

----------


## brisie

If you want to see kep hire a bike from kampot and ride there and take a day trip. The crab market is turned into a yuppy stalls selling other than that not much else. Kampot is full of pompous stoners but the evening river boat cruise up the river is good and ride a bike to Bokor and you can see phu quok elevation is 1200 
MTR I think. 4 days in kampot would be plenty first trip.
As for kampong saom I have a lot of friends there I like to stay on Tola st 1 back from the beach road where the boat jetty is. From what I hear there are a lot of tranies blokes in a blouse on the beach once the resturuants side closes so drugging and mugging are the norm like coconut bar pattaya.

----------


## Neo

Otres was great... very chilled. Was a while ago. 





I have a friend that lives in Kampot... quite a nice little scene going on there, not sure about beaches but it is by the coast. Famous for it's pepper though.

----------


## crocman

> @khmen - thanx, very useful tips esp. abt the train during weekends only. Will have to consider that when planning. 
> 
> @croc - will consider Koh Rong, maybe just a day trip from Snooky, though. I might travel in April (holy week) or May, depends on several factors. Btw, did your brother go diving in Puerto Galera last xmas break? 
> 
> As of now, I'm partial to either Snooky in Cambo or Vung Tau in Vn, due to accessiblity by public transport. But nothing is final yet, so keep those suggestions coming...thnx all!


Hey Katie, my brother didn't end up in Galera. I think he got a bit nervous about all the bad publicity surrounding Duterte. He opted for Thailand instead which worked out alright as he took our father there for his first visit.However my daughter spent New Years in Boracay. Tougher than her uncle :smiley laughing: 

If the stars align the Dragonlady and I are hoping to land in PP on April 18 and then head to Sookyville and Koh Rong for about 10 days. You never know our paths may cross.

If not Cambodia, we are definitely back in Los late June and all of July. Doing the usual beach and island trip.

----------


## Geezy

I spent a few months in Sihanoukville. The road trip from PP is quite hairy - Mad Max stuff.

Sihanoukville is okay. Just okay. The downtown is an eyesore, and the beaches, other than Otres, bleh.

Loads of low-end 'travelers', beer and dope heads, dealers and purse snatchers.

You're a gal - best to keep in a small group. I can think of dozens of better beach towns in SEA (Vietnam, Philippines, Thailand), but Sihanoukville (Otres) is about the best Cambodia has to offer.

----------


## Nicethaiza

Have fun with your trip Katie...Hope to see your great pics thread soon...

----------


## Dillinger

^ why dont you go with her and find out what Siem Reap means :Smile:

----------


## Nicethaiza

Can you tell me first whats mean?

----------


## Dillinger

certainly not :Smile:

----------


## katie23

@Geezy - welcome to TD & thnx for the tips, esp abt purse snatchers, dealers & dope heads. Will watch out for them. Yes, I'm a gal & I live in the Phils; have been to several beaches here. My friends and I want to go to the beach aside frm exploring temples. Since the itinerary is not yet fixed, I/we are open to suggestions before we make rhe final plan. The feedback (e.g. Otres being the best beach in Snooky, or lots of hotel construction at present in Phu Quoc) - all very helpful and infos will be considered. 

Thanks all! - katie frm.fone

----------


## Dillinger

are you going the beaches to get away from that awful wailing of the Flippo bands there Katie? :Smile: 


Filipino duo's music and magic in Phnom Penh

----------


## katie23

^heh.  :Smile:  A few blocks away from my apartmebr, there's a bar which has a band every W, Th & F. Usually catering to employees from surrounding areas. So I get to hear free concerts every week! The female vocalist is good - powerful voice & wide vocal range. Then, there are the karaoke concerts of mcy neighbors every so often (bdays, annivs, xmas, etc) - whixh may be good or bad. I have a neighbor (dunno which house), female, who ia a good singer. Her male housemates or relatives - I need to cover my ears. Lol. 

On another note, yesterday, I was designated to sing a duet (w/ a male colleague) for the an event in our office. Arrgh! That's one of the hidden tasks in my job - which isn't included in my real job description. But, since I like my job (and my office), then I now need to vocalize and search for a duet song! Heh...

Sorry for typos - am on fone

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^"Hey Paula". 1963. By Paul and Paula. Flips love the old songs.

----------


## katie23

^thnx for the suggestion, Davis. But that's too old! I like the old songs too - like Joni's song or Sad Movies Make Me Cry - songs that my dad used to listen, but only good for listening during Sundays!  :Smile:  I think my audience would appreciate more contemporary songs. My colleague and I were kidding earlier that we'll sing a Regine Velasquez song. Either 'Forever' with Martin Nievera or 'Hanggang Ngayon' with Ogie Alcasid. Haha. I can't sing Regine songs. Too high! 

To those interested, they're on utube!
Regine Velasquez & Martin Nievera - Forever
Regine Velasquez & Ogie Alcasid - Hanggang Ngayon

And no - I won't/can't sing those. 555

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> good for listening during Sundays! I


Yup. The Sunday radio oldies station rocks!

----------


## Phuketrichard

> Kep  and kampot are on the way to sihanoukville, I haven't been to either though, but I've heard kep is famous for pepper crab, there's also an island not far away called rabbit island, sihanoukville also has offshore islands easily accessible and catering for all budgets,I've heard the train is running again from PP to sihanoukville, might be slower than road but would also be safer


Not exactly true,
although you could go to Kep than Kampot than SHV,there is a direct road PP-SHV.

Kep is great (for me) its VERY laid back and unless u can entertain urself dont plan on staying, There is a small man made beach in town and then there is a short 30miute long tail ride to Rabbit island.  Plenty ( tomany)resorts with bunglaows and pools for around $30-60/night and a few smaller gh's

Kampot ( only 30 minutes away) is on the river,no beach, used to be very laid back and Cambodian but the hipsters /gap year crowd have taken over, now lots of small gh's and way way to many places to  eat.  Prices are $10-35/night

Shinoukville is an ok place ( i dont care for it at all)  but it tends to attract either the older/drunks or the younger crowd ( out at Otres 1 & 2)  The islands are very nice,Recently lots of deaths/suicides in shv  Hotels/gh's form $6-250/night depending on the level of compfort u wish
I like Aqua resort and the beach club , both near Seridpety beach for around $30/night

Yes train runs on weekends an takes 7 hours one way ( bus will do iit in less than 4) 

Bokor Mtn/casino is between  Kampot and Shv. 32 kms beautiful road up the mtn to an empty hotel /casino geared for the Chinese gamblers
was where "city of ghosts"was filmed

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Cheers Richard, I'm also contemplating a cambo trip about songkran time

----------


## Phuketrichard

> Cheers Richard, I'm also contemplating a cambo trip about songkran time


PP empty's out for songkran as everyone heads to the south, so if ur going than,book

missed this



> might be slower than road but would also be safer


LOL  already numerous accidents ranging  from one train running into another, trucks/cars being run into,   people being run over cause they were sleeping on the tracks etc etc.

----------


## brisie



----------


## brisie

Watching the news this week the train had an accident passenger car hit frieght container in front by the look of it my Khmer isn,t that good to understand the TV news. Nothing serious just a bit of body damage to the front of the car.

----------


## crocman

Katie, looks like the Dragonlady and I will be in PP April 14 and then heading to Sookyville and Koh Rong for 8-9 days. Let us know if you will be about.

----------


## katie23

@crocman - thnx for the info. Will see if I can match my dates w/ yours. I'm still coordinating w/ friend(s) and we haven't fixed the details yet. 

@richard & brisie - thnx too for the info, very helpful. And for the timetables of the train. Seven hour ride during daytime. Ugh! I think I'll pass on that...

----------


## Luigi

> the timetables of the train. Seven hour ride during daytime. Ugh! I think I'll pass on that...


Could be quite nice.

I love travelling by train. Amenities allowing of course.


Seven hours next to an open window with the wind coming in as I sink icy Ankor Beer after icy Ankor beer as the Cambodian countryside rolls on by sounds quite alright indeed.  :Smile:

----------


## brisie

> Originally Posted by katie23
> 
> 
> the timetables of the train. Seven hour ride during daytime. Ugh! I think I'll pass on that...
> 
> 
> Could be quite nice.
> 
> I love travelling by train. Amenities allowing of course.
> ...


Nah that was the first and most important question no booze and no ciggies allowed
I don,t think they have a pisser either the reason they stop so long in Tekeo and Kampot is for that reason .
I wanted to take the train but for the hours they leave time and amenities it,s easier to take the bus or cab

----------


## Luigi

> Nah that was the first and most important question no booze and no ciggies allowed


For 7 hours???


Are they completely foking insane!


No need to answer that.  :Smile:

----------


## katie23

@brisie - are the trains airconditioned or not? If not, then it'll be 7 hours in very hot April/May weather, so I'll definitely NOT take the train! I took the train from Bkk-Ayutthaya, non-AC, in April, and those 2 hours were enough! Nice scenery, though. 

@luigi - I don't eat/drink much during road travel, as I sometimes get pukey.  And if the train/bus has no loo, I won't drink much, because then I'll need to pee, and it's harder for a girl - can't just stop by the bushes then point&shoot.  :Sad:  

If I/my friends choose Snooky, then we'll probably take the bus or minibus from Giant Ibis company. I found this website, movetocambodia, which is a blog run by several expats (female & male) - very informative.

How to get from Phnom Penh to SNV
How to get from Phnom Penh to Sihanoukville (and vice-versa)

Taking the train in Cambodia
Taking the train in Cambodia: Phnom Penh-Kampot-Sihanoukville | Move to Cambodia

----------


## birding

5 best Cambodian beaches | CNN Travel

----------


## Dillinger

> I don't eat/drink much during road travel, as I sometimes get pukey


I get a raging boner on trains sometimes, just thought I'd put that out there if anyones looking for a travel companion

----------


## katie23

@birding - thnx for the link, will look it up later

@dill - thnx for the info, noted. Will your eatigo vouchers work in Cambo? And can your boner handle 3 girls? Heh...

----------


## khmen

> Originally Posted by Luigi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by katie23
> ...


Beer is allowed on the train, no problem drinking it on train whatsoever. I had a few beers during my journey.

Same goes for smoking - the carriage near the front has windows you can smoke from, you can also smoke between carriages.

They also have toilets...not bad ones as far as trains in Asia go either. Dunno where you're getting your info from but it's wrong!

Katie - yeah, the trains have air con.

----------


## khmen

> missed this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				might be slower than road but would also be safer
> 			
> 		
> ...


Yeah? Nothing all that serious really, the road is still infinitely more dangerous than the train, especially at night.

----------


## katie23

^thanks, khmen, info on trains is noted. Cheers.  :Smile:

----------


## BaitongBoy

> And can your boner handle 3 girls? Heh...


Made I larf...

----------


## lumpy

Check out a book by Peter Jaggs called "Visa Run" great read about Snooky. Google books.

----------


## taytay

Hi! Kep, a good beach town near Sihanoukville, is also a must-see place in Cambodia. There are accommodation ranging from 5 USD to 30 USD. There are not many ways to get to Kep, due to its small size and position. Beside the seaside resort and islands of the Kep Archipelago, there are also some interesting sites to explore and visit such as the Kep National Park and surrounding caves.

From Phnom Penh, it is possible to get to Kep by bus. Ticket prices vary, but are pretty cheap, and are generally between $5 and $10, for this 4-hour trip. Of course, a taxi could also be used for this trip, which would cost around $40, and shorten the trip by some 2 hours.

From Sihanoukville, there is a minibus for only 5 USD. There are usually day trips from Sihanoukville to Kep arranged by the hotels and tour operators.

----------


## Phuketrichard

Day Trip???
Kep is 2 1/2hours from SHV and the ONLY beach is small and man made. Now, Rabbit island off of Kep is nice  :-)

accom from $5-$200

----------


## CaptainNemo

> Can you tell me first whats mean?


Siem Reap means "Siam defeated" or summat similar - they don't like your lot ;p

How about a visit to a mate of mine?
Volunteer Internship in Marine Conservation and Research

----------


## katie23

Thanks for all the info. I've booked my flights and will have my holidays in a few months. Cheers!

----------


## brisie

> Originally Posted by brisie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Luigi
> ...


When we went to the sihanoukeville platform to buy tickets that's what the girl told us maybe she had her period who knows.
Leaving at 7am didn't look to appealing so we gave it a miss.
Was back down there the other week and found  part of the reason why the trains have accidents. At least 3 shipping container doors hadn't been shut and just left flapping around.

----------


## Dead Metal

one of the basic problems in LOS is a lack of "accountability"    /\

----------


## surinboy

Avoid Sihanoukville at any cost. Its the most dangerous place in S.E Asia. Just google it to see why.

----------


## Luigi

> Thanks for all the info. I've booked my flights and will have my holidays in a few months. Cheers!


 :tumbs: 

Good job Kit Kat. 


What's the plan?

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

> Avoid Sihanoukville at any cost. Its the most dangerous place in S.E Asia. Just google it to see why.


I was down there a couple of weeks ago. Nothing to get scared about. Dead actually.

AAAAHHH Go on give it a go. Can't stay locked in the bedroom all the time.

----------


## Big Hairy Pig

> Avoid Sihanoukville at any cost. Its the most dangerous place in S.E Asia. Just google it to see why.


Snooky itself is not dangerous, IMO anyway. I've been down there on visits for the last several years and have had nothing but good, safe times. It's the ride down and back in a taxi that'll scare the hell outta you. 

Late April last year, me and a friend were heading back to PP in a taxi when we drove through a squall and heavy downpour. It rained so hard that the windshield wipers couldn't keep up with the amount of rain. Yet, the cab driver still had the pedal to the metal, essentially driving blind on that crazy two-lane highway. After a couple of minutes of this madness, we politely requested that the driver to slow down. He turned and yelled at us "_I drive everyday, you not know._" Had we not been in the middle of bumfuk, I would have bailed right there. The storm eventually passed and shortly thereafter we came upon a horrendous wreck involving a big rig truck. In any event, we eventually arrived in PP safe but there was no way that clown was getting a tip.

----------


## brisie

^ It's a good idea to ask around other barangs have they got a good driver. If they're any good they will keep their drivers business card on them.

----------


## Phuketrichard

> Avoid Sihanoukville at any cost. Its the most dangerous place in S.E Asia. Just google it to see why.



BULLSHIT
https://teakdoor.com/cambodia-forum/1...hese-days.html

----------


## JournalistsAreLiars

> Originally Posted by surinboy
> 
> 
> Avoid Sihanoukville at any cost. Its the most dangerous place in S.E Asia. Just google it to see why.
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT
> https://teakdoor.com/cambodia-forum/1...hese-days.html




Some people are scared by their own shadow...

----------


## Scottish Gary

The only people scared of Snooky are the paranoid backpackers who lets face it are scared of everything.

----------

